# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Прога для склеивания и переворачивания видео

## Артем1970

Нужна прога для склеивания и переворачивания видео, попробовал парочку не получается, то файлы не того формата, то склеивает и из 4фрагментов по 20сек получается один в 20сек. Подскажите ссылку или назв проги

----------


## Cheechako

VirtualDub Позволяет сделать практически всё :good:

----------

